# G220 V2 New User pack?



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello all

I have recently decided to unbox my brand new G220 V2 after 18 months of ownership and never taking the plunge. Thing is, I'm struggling to decided whT pads and compounds to go for. Could anyone direct me to a new starter kit that I can use on my daily car? Or recommend me some easy to work with products

Thank you very much

Ryan


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

If your looking to remove swirls etc I recommend megs D300 mf system.

Used it for the first time the other day and this was the result. The line in the middle is un corrected.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

or Ultimate Compound + Flexipads MF cutting pad


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

greymda said:


> or Ultimate Compound + Flexipads MF cutting pad


Yes UC isn't too bad  cheaper than MF system I think the UC is about 9.99 in halfords? Might be wrong haven't brought any in a while lol.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

well, i'm several countries away from a Halfords, but i guess "yes"


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

For the original poster.

Megs UC http://www.halfords.com/motoring-tr...o-polish-wax/meguiars-ultimate-compound-450ml

Megs MF system- slightly more, but worth every penny.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=962


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. I think that both of those are very reasonably priced but I can access that UC tomorrow at a Halfords so I might give that a try. Can I buy pads for the G220 there as well, I'm guessing not?

With that MF I'd then need to wax over it, or polish and wax over it?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Wooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh

It completely depends on how hard or soft your paint is as to what you should be using

The idea is to start low and work up

All this talk about jumping straight in with mf pads is not hot and reaks of a misunderstanding of machine polishing and the basic rule of start low and work up. :newbie:

You want to take as little clear coat off as is required to do the job so let's start with what car and how bad the paintwork is first before we jump in with the heavyweight pads


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

Okies dokie Doug, thanks for your feedback. I can't absolutely confess to being clueless on a detailing level, but I'm eager to try. The car is a 2006 Ibiza, Yellow, non-metallic. It's just dulled with age and swirled up a treat and to pass time I'd like to pretty it up.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

You could always fill the marks...if I'm right (please correct me if I'm wrong) AG SRP contains fillers?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Wasn't directed at you mate you don't need a mf pad

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pdfs/painthardness.pdf

Check this for tough rule of thumb

I'd suggest you start with m205 on a orange hex and see where you go from there, doesn't sound like you have anything deep so mf pad might be a step too far

After the m205 move to a green pad with something nice like Koch chemie lack blue to jewel it up

You want as much clear coat left in case you need to do this again and again


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

Thank you for your help. You're going to have to forgive my lack of knowledge but have you got links to those products? If it was tuning parts I'd be all over it but cleaning on this scale is all new to me. 

Thank you.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

http://www.flexipadshop.com/category2250824.html

Link to pads

M205 you can get from any detailing shop mate or sub that with m2.01 from Koch chemie

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/koch-chemie-lack-polish-blau.html

Lack blue

You could go lack grun after to really finish it down


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Then agai. You could drop the megs stuff completely and use lack blue on both pads the beauty of this stuff is it changes with different pads 

I used a orange and lack blue the other day to good effect for swirl removal on ford paint


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks mate! So this is the M105 and M205 for £23

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meguiars-...S6-/400801796839?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

and I should get the Orange and Green pads respectively. That's change out of £40, that'll do for a beginner I think. Thank you.

Edit - really? I've never heard of this Lack Blau. But that would serve both purposes?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

piman2k said:


> Thanks mate! So this is the M105 and M205 for £23
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meguiars-...S6-/400801796839?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
> 
> ...


M105 is a VERY aggressive compound.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

You could try chemical guys cutting polish or chemical guys VSS. I don't think the Chemical guys VSS is on the clean your car website, you would have to order that from there UK store.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

You won't need m105 for swirls mate 

Lack blue is amazing stuff and it's cheap cheap 

If you look in the Koch chemie section in the gallery Allen got 196 out of 200 using the kock chemie range

To give you an idea 200 is a lab mirror 

It' works and it works fast, took me 30 mins with lack blue and a orange to remove swirls on a bonnet of a fiesta 

M205 is good though and works longer than lack blue, either will do you proud on swirl removal mate


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

Listen chaps, can't thank you enough. I'll grab that Lack Blau tomorrow and a set of Orange and Green pads. It's only a fiver more than the Meguiars so it's not bank breaking for a trial. Thank you for your time guys. I'll let you know how I get on. 

One more thing, is there a 'better' size of pad or is it dependent on the feature you're working? Cheers!


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

piman2k said:


> Listen chaps, can't thank you enough. I'll grab that Lack Blau tomorrow and a set of Orange and Green pads. It's only a fiver more than the Meguiars so it's not bank breaking for a trial. Thank you for your time guys. I'll let you know how I get on.
> 
> One more thing, is there a 'better' size of pad or is it dependent on the feature you're working? Cheers!


If your using the standard megs backing plate that comes with the g220. I believe it's a 5.5" you will need .

Keep this thread updated with pics.


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

That's the one. Will do, thanks mate


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

oh, yeah
you don't need the MF cutting pads on your car. it would be okay on a hard german paint, but it is overkill on a seat 

and go for 5-5.5" pads, the machine will work better with those instead of 6"+ size.
regards


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi chaps,

Just about to order those pads. Just to confirm I want to polish, get rid of the swirls etc, am I to use the orange then the green? All the wording of 'cutting' and 'heavy' confuses me!


----------



## MeguiarsUK (Apr 7, 2011)

piman2k said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have recently decided to unbox my brand new G220 V2 after 18 months of ownership and never taking the plunge. Thing is, I'm struggling to decided whT pads and compounds to go for. Could anyone direct me to a new starter kit that I can use on my daily car? Or recommend me some easy to work with products
> 
> ...


You can check out our website. It has plenty of information and videos for you to watch.

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/how-to/


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

I also have the same machine, which I really like, but kept pads and backing plates to Meguiars. Their yellow pad is the polishing, and black is the finishing. Very recently they came out with a new generation of pads, that are smaller, and much thinner then the previous version (what I have) - and new backing plates that go with those. I can't quite justify for myself to just throw out the barely used pads I have (plus I have their game changer microfiber pad too for my Audi paint), but would really go for their new pads. Also regarding liquids, ultimate compound (friendly version of m105) from them is a very good product, and very safe to use for a novice. My first project was a Toyota, with supposedly softer paint, and it was achieving about 95% correction, so was not too aggressive in my hand. You can also use less pressure, and/or lower speed, and/or less passes to keep the process more gentle, but can crank it up if needed. It does finish very nicely, so on light metallic color car it didn't need much more. Ultimate polish is derived from M205, which you can use on either the yellow or the black pad, depending on what you try to achieve. If you used UC on yellow, you could use UP on black; or UP on yellow, and see if that is enough (without UC). I think Meguiar's products and their support is fantastic, and helped me to make serious progress from a complete novice. I wish I could have their new DA polisher as well


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Why not use Megs own pads? Yellow pad and Ultimate Compound and black pad and Ultimate Polish.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

don't forget their brand new burgundy cutting pad, first time ever for a DA


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

I have no affliction against Meguiars, all my car cleaning products for years and years have been Meguiars. I just couldn't source the pads at Halfords. I forgot that they're in Daventry so I might see if they're open on Friday. 

But I hav a 5.5" backing plate I think, came with the polisher, and the pads are now 5" or 6", plus they're twice the price. But if they're worth it, I'll give them a whirl. I've ordered the other pads and the Lack Blau reccomended up there as well so now I can have a whirl around with everything.

So in Megs terms, I could use the Yellow with UC for the deswirl and then the black with a polish or a wax for finishing?


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

piman2k said:


> So in Megs terms, I could use the Yellow with UC for the deswirl and then the black with a polish or a wax for finishing?


That's certainly the classic way, but as mentioned above, now there is a cutting pad (burgundy) as well allowed on the DA, but I would go there only as plan B.

I am not sure it is allowed to post URL, but here they have nice tables to show sizes and backing plates.

http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?61956-NEW!-DA-Foam-Discs-and-Backing-Plates

Their new pads - or discs as they call them - seems like a new milestone again, so it's really worth considering them. The only slight disadvantage, that you would need a different backing plate than the one one came with the machine (either the same as recommended for the microfibre system, or their brand new ones, which are again likely a step up compare to the ones before).


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

All this talk of DA, is this not the DA Power System?

I have the G220 v2 that's all. Not sure if there's a difference?

Edit - my bad. DA = Dual Action! Oops! I just measured the plate, it's 6" in total with a 5" velcro type surface. So does this make it a 6" plate?

Edit 2 - oh my lord it even says 6" on the box. I'm so sorry DW :lol::wall:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Right so to clarify the ideal set to have is the Orange and green hex pads with the koch polish? Sorry if I have totally missed the obvious lol, I thought a finishing pad would be needed too?


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

Summarising my posts here

Orange and Green Hex pads, in that order, with the Koch Chemie Lack Blau

Or Meguiars DFP (Yellow) with Ultimate Compound and then DFF (Black) with Ultimate Polish (then wax). 

I'm going to hold off on the Hex pads and try the Meguiars pads. Just putting a basket together on eBay.

I will order 2 of the black pads, one for polish, one for wax.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i would go for 2 yellow too


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

2 yellow as well? I am only going to use UC on it I thought? I've already got the other pads to try the Lack Blau with.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

oh, you have other pads, too?

why i said "2", because polishing an entire car with just one pad is almost impossible.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As above, go for several pads of each type. Polishing is so much easier if you have a fresh clean pad to use. Cleaning a pad is very important but eventually it just becomes easier to use a clean pad. If you only have one pad then you will need to keep washing and drying it. Polishing a car with one pad is hard work.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

piman2k said:


> Summarising my posts here
> 
> Orange and Green Hex pads, in that order, with the Koch Chemie Lack Blau
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up mate. Im gona order them to try as my 3M bottles and pads are done for.


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

piman2k said:


> 2 yellow as well? I am only going to use UC on it I thought? I've already got the other pads to try the Lack Blau with.


If you want to polish the whole car in one go, as stated above, it is good to have at least two, and still do frequent 'clean on the fly' (search for that on meg's forum for instructions). If your time is limited, and you do one section of a car at a time, then one yellow would be enough.. 
In terms of more pads, the other thing to consider is the smaller ones, such as 3" for tight areas, but that could be a later stage (you can do just by hand with a sponge applicator).


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

Crikey moses, perhaps this is why I never got into it, it's quite expensive when you get going lol. 

Okie doke, I best have another look on the net tonight. Looks like I'll not have much change out of £75 and I've still got to buy parts for my track car. Decisions ha!

Thank you for your help chaps.

Edit - I'm going to go ahead and say that you'd use one pad for a compound, another for a polish? Keeping the compounds seperate?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

What pads would you use for lack grun to finish with after lack blue on a orange then green pad?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Blue pad maybe a green pad if needed


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

piman2k said:


> Crikey moses, perhaps this is why I never got into it, it's quite expensive when you get going lol.
> 
> Okie doke, I best have another look on the net tonight. Looks like I'll not have much change out of £75 and I've still got to buy parts for my track car. Decisions ha!
> 
> ...


Last lot of pads and polish I bought was £170


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

oh my))


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Where can I get this lac blue? Can't seem to find it...


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/koch-chemie-lack-polish-blau.html


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Lack blue on the left lack green on the right

And loads of new pads


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

How would lack blue compair to my other polishes, such as m295 and chemical guys?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I've never used chemical guys so can't comment on them

M205 is a great polish I'd never be without it you can really work it for ages

Lack you work, and work and then it falls off a cliff and dies, but the thing with kock is it's faster and has better gloss.

I was talking the other day about lack and the guy using who does this for a living reckons he can do a car in three hours with lack, then posted in the gallery a Landy he done which scored 196 on the meter, 200 being a laboratory mirror to give you an idea, that was with f5.01 then m2.01 then lack green though so three stage 

I went over the wife's bonnet with a orange hex and lack blue and it took me 30 mins to remove everything of note from it and it was for white the glossiest I'd done in that amount of time, took me 4 hours with m205 and a mf pad on my bmw bonnet alone 

Using kock Is a slow speed, 4 tops on the da, and a inch a second so slow arm but the results are excellent for £16 a litre you can't beat it


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

Well I popped into Halfords last night and picked up some bargains on their 3 for 2 coupled with my friends discount! I got the Meguiars Ultimate Compound, Ultimate Polish, Ultimate Liquid Wax and a couple of even coat applicators for £36. Smug! 

My Lack Blau is in the post as are the orange and green pads and 2 of the new Meguiars DFF6 pads. So next week once I'm back from Germany I shall lay into my car and have a shot.

Thank you again for all your help. It's quite a newbie question but I'm pretty sure we've demonstrated that it's never as simple as it seems!


----------



## piman2k (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello again,

I just wanted to come back and say thank you for the excellent advice I've had here. I had an entire weekend to play with the polisher, pads and compounds and I really have learned a lot. Don't get me wrong, I'm no pro but it's amazing how much more confident I have become. 

I used a Meguiars exclusive range for this first play, so the Ultimate Compound, Polish and Wax with the DFP6 pads and a microfibre hand applicator for the wax. 

The car has come up an absolute treat. I will endeavour to get some photos up soon, all I have to hand is my phone and they always look naff. I still have a few very mild swirls that I can't get out at this level but almost all of them are gone. It's really made my day. 

So again, thank you for your help. I've had an excellent time. Can't wait to try the a Lack Blau on the Mrs' Fiesta!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

congrats!


----------

